# 9th Annual Carolinas Smokers Gathering-September 16, 17 and 18th 2022



## alelover

Due to Covid we had to postponed 2 original 9th Annual Gatherings, but we are back.
The date is set. Mark your calendars.
September 16, 17 and 18th 2022.

Check out the past 8 gatherings here.

1st Annual NC Gathering

2nd Annual NC Gathering

3rd Annual NC Gathering

4th Annual NC Gathering

5th Annual NC Gathering

6th Annual NC Gathering

7th Annual NC Gathering

8th Annual NC Gathering

We will once again have it at our "Lake View Estate" in Concord, NC. We are about 20 minutes north of Charlotte in Concord. Near the Cabarrus Arena.
More details to follow.


----------



## theosh

Whoot whoot!!!  It's on my calendar!!


----------



## phatbac

Cannot wait! what do you want me to bring for lunch?

Happy Smoking,
phatbac(Aaron)


----------



## boykjo

Yessir....... Will be good to see everyone again.


----------



## tx smoker

Howdy folks. Reviving an older thread here to see how things are coming with this and possible attendees. I'm giving some consideration to making the trip being that SWA flies to Charlotte so that means free airfare.

Robert


----------



## boykjo

Hey Robert, Scott and cricket do a great job hosting the event. We have a few members who attend and there are a lot of people who stop by during the weekend. Some of Scotts brew buddies and a lot of family friends attend. Its always been  good food and a good time. Due to Covid cancellations Scott should have 3 Christmas trees to burn for the saturday night ceremonial lighting of the sky.
Joe


----------



## HalfSmoked

Hey, am I allowed back???

Warren


----------



## boykjo

HalfSmoked said:


> Hey, am I allowed back???
> 
> Warren


I'm sure if you bribe them with food they will.


----------



## alelover

You are always welcome Warren.


----------



## boykjo

Two more weeks............


----------



## HalfSmoked

Sorry but not going to make it this time. But will be thinking about enjoy and have fun.

Warren


----------



## alelover

Sorry to hear Warren. Will miss you.


----------



## alelover

Built this for this year. We'll have hot coals and a hot grill.


----------



## boykjo

Nice, I love an open pit


----------



## kelbro

Waiting on more details. We are not too far from there. Between Lexington and Winston-Salem.


----------



## boykjo

Scott should be here shortly to give you some details


----------



## HalfSmoked

alelover said:


> Built this for this year. We'll have hot coals and a hot grill.
> View attachment 642703
> View attachment 642704
> View attachment 642706


Looks good Scott
A rotisserie would be great on that. 

Warren

Warren


----------



## boykjo

kelbro said:


> Waiting on more details. We are not too far from there. Between Lexington and Winston-Salem.


An official date has been chosen for the 1st annual NC gathering. The event will take place at the sprawling estate of Alelover in Concord, NC. This event is open for anyone who would like to attend whether you live in NC or elsewhere. Spend the whole weekend or just a few hours.  We will have several smokers available to cook on and Alelover has room for some tents to be pitched on. There are also lots of lodging options around the area.

We have not come up with a menu just yet and that is where you come in. If you are planning on attending and would like to cook something for the group, please post it up or you can PM Alelover or myself.

For those who have not attended a SMF gathering before it will be a weekend of relaxing, eating, and fellowship. It is a chance to meet some of the great SMF'ers you interact with everyday. You won't find a nicer group of people or better food.

Please post up if you plan to attend so we can can keep track of how many to expect. Alelover and I both look forward to meeting some wonderful new people!

Menu:

Friday Dinner

Chicken, Kielbasa, Italian sausage, baked beans, slaw

Saturday breakfast

Fatties, bacon, eggs, sausage, Canadian bacon, toast

Lunch

Sausage, ribs, pastrami, potato chips, Joe's potato salad, pickles

Dinner

Pulled pork, brisket, burnt ends, smoked mac and cheese, hushpuppies, beans, antipasto salad and slaw

Sunday

Breakfast

Fatties, bacon, eggs, sausage, Canadian bacon, toast

Lunch

leftovers

*I copied and pasted this from the first gathering. Kind of how it starts. I show up on friday around noon with my smoker and Scott usally has something going early with his smoker or grill to snack on for a early afternoon snack.
The menu will change a little from above. if you would like to bring something to smoke/cook and share thats great or if you rather bring somehing pre made, thats fine too.

Boykjo*


----------



## alelover

I have a rotisserie but it is in my gas smoker.


----------



## boykjo

I see IGA here has jumbo pack chicken wings here for $1.98/lb  I'll pick up a few packs.


----------



## boykjo

Picked up 2 packs of ghetto crab legs and a monster pork loin. Havent figured out what I want to do with the pork loin.
Maybe butterfly, stuff it and wrap it in bacon.


----------



## boykjo

Cleaned up the smoker yesterday. The air in the tires are low. Its been a while since its been on the road. Damn Covid


----------



## alelover

boykjo said:


> Picked up 2 packs of ghetto crab legs and a monster pork loin. Havent figured out what I want to do with the pork loin.
> Maybe butterfly, stuff it and wrap it in bacon.


Porchetta


----------



## alelover

3 more days


----------



## boykjo

alelover said:


> Porchetta


I'm thinking Asparagus, rosemary and parmesan stuffed porchetta wrapped in bacon


----------



## HalfSmoked

Gee sure wish I could be there, but times right now are not the best for me in 2 weeks from 1 year passing of son and wife's birthday on the 16th 2 months from her passing.

Warren


----------



## alelover

boykjo said:


> I'm thinking Asparagus, rosemary and parmesan stuffed porchetta wrapped in bacon


porchetta on the rotisserie.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Wish we could make it again, but we got way to much going on right now.

Have fun y'all


----------



## boykjo

The famous potato salad is  complete. 











Didnt get a pic of the final mix






						Boykjo's southern style potato salad (awsesome)
					

Whipped up some potato salad to go with my smoked thighs and legs... Thought I would share the recipe... I made this at the N florida gathering and got a lot of compliments.... otter loved it.......  ingredients  celery salt  onion salt  potato's  helmanns or dukes mayonaise  yellow mustard...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## alelover

We will have the most perfect weather for this weekend.


----------



## boykjo

Cant get any better


----------



## alelover

Just picked this up.


----------



## boykjo

Nice


----------



## HalfSmoked

Nice Could overnight a sammie

Warren


----------



## boykjo

HalfSmoked said:


> Nice Could overnight a sammie
> 
> Warren


Lets just over night you!


----------



## boykjo

Ready to hit the road....see you around noon


----------



## boykjo

Smoker is rolling along..... Brisket, ribs, butts and a corned beef brisket I picked up this morning... Scott is cooking wings on the new to cinder block pit....


----------



## theosh

That was an amazing day yesterday, thank you Scott and Cricket for hosting!!!


----------



## boykjo

Another NC gathering in the books........... We had a great time. The food was tremnedous. A few people brought some of their own stuff to smoke which were some dove rolls wrapped in bacon, Chicken wings and some salmon that were delicious. Scotts brisket was one of the best briskets I have ever tasted. It was smoked to perferction. The tenderness and juicyness was absolutley perfect. 

A few pictures during the event.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Nice
When is the next one?

Warren


----------



## alelover

Next year. This time of year worked out quite well.


----------



## JckDanls 07

YUMMMMM YUMMMMMMM ...  Man .. you guys know how to do it up..  great job ...


----------



## alelover




----------



## HalfSmoked

Nice 
Don't see that famous potato salad.

Warren


----------



## alelover

It was there.


----------



## JIMSMOKES

Amazing!


----------

